# Oliver



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fellas, I am trying to find a Oliver 1655 Diesel. Looking for either a very nice original or a keen restoration. Must be diesel and have the wide front end. If you have a lead please PM me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check tractorhouse, fastline and machinery finder. Oliver/White wasn't a real high volume manufacturer later on and most folks once they have one tend to keep em for a long time.

For example, the last 2-110 I bought was only about 1 of 9 or 10 that was advertised in the USA and Canada.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, checked all of those Marty, thought someone might have a lead of maybe a neighbor or relative.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have any interest in a 1470 Oliver/White?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> Do you have any interest in a 1470 Oliver/White?


No, thank you, I am looking for this specific make and model.


----------

